# Storage For Dog Apparel



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Lately I have been looking for some way to store all of the apparel I have been accumulating for Sophie and Gabriel, as a large sack is just not working anymore....maybe some type of clothes tree would be nice by the back door to hang their coats on...What do you guys have?

I found this one on line.. :ranger:

http://www.funstufffordogs.com/Qstore/Qstore.cgi?CMD=011&PROD=1175621266


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love it Diane, but for $80 I could get them some really nice clothes.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ditto. I'm with Geri. I just keep their clothes on a shelve.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ehhhhh...you guys aren't helping me find a solution...:nono:

I suppose I could have one made that's child size like this one..then just add extra pegs...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think adorable but I would need like 5 of them just for Isabelle  I just use big plastic bins and keep saying I will sort through them but who am I kidding, why would I get rid of anything.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have a three drawer plastic roll away container. The top shelve is little clothes middle shelve is odds and ends and third is all there clothes. I am wanting to sell somethings I have for them. I have a Petflys cuddle bug and sling. I just dont use them anymore. Oh well I am like Amanda you never know. I think I am hopeful for another puppy sometime.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i saw some really cute things on that web site.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I bought children's hangers for Mimi's coats and costumes. I keep in them in the coat closet by the front door... That has since become half Mimi's closet and 1/4 coat closet. 

I have an over the door hooks inside the door where I keep her leashes, harnesses and "diaper" supply bag (for when we go on outings or overnight stays). Her toys and grooming supplies are at the bottom of the closet in separate baskets. 



The picture is of the over the hook rack that I have inside the closet. Keeps the entry looking clutter free.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I have everything in large plastic tubs but I'm on the lookout for a nice used armoire. The boys don't have alot of things but my Crested girls have tons!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, I don't have any wall space by the back door, as I do have a small row of hooks that I use to hang their leashes on. I'm thinking a childs size clothes tree would be handy to hang their rain gear and coats on. That way it's easy access and also if the garment gets wet or damp, it can air dry on a peg...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane, I need a rack of some sort to organize leashes and collars and harnesses too because for now they are mostly just looped around a large bird perch. I just picked up a small childs armoire yesterday that I found on Craigslist. It looks like it will work out well for the doggie clothes though!


----------



## ninawood1213 (Jan 19, 2010)

good buddy said:


> Diane, I need a rack of some sort to organize leashes and collars and harnesses too because for now they are mostly just looped around a large bird perch. I just picked up a small childs armoire yesterday that I found on Craigslist. It looks like it will work out well for the doggie clothes though!


WOW....... really a perfect rack! It looks like a specifically tailor-made wardrobe for dog. Good idea!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

holy cow! you guys have A LOT of doggie stuff! is this what i am in for? LOL! 

i love that bone hanger thing, too cute. i think DH would give me the death glare though...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, what a hoot!! I can't believe some of you have so many clothes that you need a dresser or closet for them! LOL O.k., ... I'm not laughing AT you, just with you.  Amanda and Meghan, you ladies need help. :fish:

I have a small plastic bin for Ricky's and Sammy's snowsuit, polar coat and kerchiefs. I have enough clutter/clothes from the 5 humans living here, there's no space for more for the dogs! lol 

I have to admit that IF I had a girl Hav, I'd probably have a "few" more things to store. heh


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so glad my girls don't wear clothes, sharing hanging space and drawers would be a ______.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ninawood1213 said:


> WOW....... really a perfect rack! It looks like a specifically tailor-made wardrobe for dog. Good idea!


I'm guessing it's an infant armoire, but since these are my babies it made good sense!



marjrc said:


> Omg, what a hoot!! I can't believe some of you have so many clothes that you need a dresser or closet for them! .......I have to admit that IF I had a girl Hav, I'd probably have a "few" more things to store. heh


Marj, It's bad enough having girls, but with two nekkid girls they NEED lots of clothes! My older gal Chingy is truly hairless and advanced in years. She's been cold enough this winter to need a t-shirt under her jammies and if we go out walking, she'll need a coat and scarf for sure. 

The boys only have a couple t-shirts and bandanas and of course a raincoat!

I had to finally break down and admit I am a crazy dog lady--might as well get the furniture to go with it! :bounce:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ohhhhh, WOW, Christy..I LIKE that! I WANT that!!!:whoo:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Ohhhhh, WOW, Christy..I LIKE that! I WANT that!!!:whoo:


LOL! Do you have Craigslist?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Christy, it is so true that the hairless dogs get cold quickly. The ones in very short cuts too, so I don't blame you one bit. And anyway, it must be loads of fun shopping for doggie clothes!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Christy, it is so true that the hairless dogs get cold quickly. The ones in very short cuts too, so I don't blame you one bit. And anyway, it must be loads of fun shopping for doggie clothes!


You're right, It's alot of fun! :whoo: I highly recommend a nekkid girl if you like to buy dog clothes! :whoo:


----------

